# Modern Family 10/7 "Come Fly with Me"



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm wondering if the fact that it took this long to start a thread means others were as underwhelmed by the episode as I was. 

Last week I thought I had found my new Arrested Development. Now I'm not so sure. I'm trying to come up with on memorable line, and it's just not coming to me....


----------



## culprit622 (Aug 18, 2005)

pex said:


> I'm wondering if the fact that it took this long to start a thread means others were as underwhelmed by the episode as I was.
> 
> Last week I thought I had found my new Arrested Development. Now I'm not so sure. I'm trying to come up with on memorable line, and it's just not coming to me....


Haven't seen last night's yet. But last week, like you, I thought I'd found a fix for my AD jones.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Did not really enjoy this ep....overall fell flat for us.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

This EP didn't have as many zingers in it but I think it developed the characters better. I particularly enjoyed Gloria and Jay's interaction regarding his RF airplane hobby.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought this episode was great! I don't need a bunch of one-liners to make it funny.

Those of you looking for an Arrested Development type show should try Better Off Ted. And not just because of Portia di Rossi but because it has similarly wacky characters and storylines, with a "straight man" playing off all the absurdity around him.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm gonna have to find a site to watch it on, my Tivo recorded the new Mythbusters instead


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

This had some decent one-liners, but the "sit" in "sitcom" lacked comedy this time around, except for the couple shopping at Costco. "They have wine?" "Yeah, right down there, past the tires." Gotta love Costco.

I didn't know these families were related. I missed the pilot though, but I don't remember anything about that from last week, so it was a surprise to me when Jay turned out to be whatever-his-name-is's FIL.

Hopefully this week was the anomaly, and not last week.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pex said:


> I'm wondering if the fact that it took this long to start a thread means others were as underwhelmed by the episode as I was.
> 
> Last week I thought I had found my new Arrested Development. Now I'm not so sure. I'm trying to come up with on memorable line, and it's just not coming to me....


...or, it's just really tedious to talk about every single episode of every single show we watch. Especially one that does not have mysteries to unravel or play out over a long story arc. 

It wasn't as good as the first 2, but it was still good. I laughed and enjoyed it a lot. More than enough to keep me coming back.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hefe said:


> ...or, it's just really tedious to talk about every single episode of every single show we watch. Especially one that does not have mysteries to unravel or play out over a long story arc.


I usually have very little to say even about my favorite comedies.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

_Posts: 19,962_ 



MickeS said:


> I usually have very little to say


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

MickeS said:


> I didn't know these families were related.


That was the "big reveal" in the pilot episode. Each different family talking about "my dad" and "my brother" and "my daughter" and stuff, then at the end they all came together and you realized they were talking about each other.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll throw out a "best one-liner" nominee:

"I was in a plane crash"


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

And I still forgot that Al Bundy and the other guy were related until he showed up at the door. I loved when the airplane hit him. I knew it was going to happen as soon as they got out there, but I still laughed when it actually hit him in the face. The whole Costco thing was great. "What is this place?"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

"Did you ring the doorbell?"

"I texted her..."


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> And I still forgot that Al Bundy and the other guy were related until he showed up at the door. I loved when the airplane hit him. I knew it was going to happen as soon as they got out there, but I still laughed when it actually hit him in the face. The whole Costco thing was great. "What is this place?"


I enjoyed the episode as well. I expected the son-in-law to freak out at the last moment and cause the plane to crash though.

Anyway, I missed the first episode and only caught this one because the Columbian chick was on Chelsey Lately the other night and enticed me to set the TIVO to record it. I also noticed Cougar Town for the first time and recorded that but haven't watched it yet.

But come on guys, you've got to give them a little time to get their stride going. Even Arrested Development took a little time to get going good.


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

Zevida said:


> I thought this episode was great! I don't need a bunch of one-liners to make it funny.


+1 :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I loved the heart-to-heart talk between the Mom and her 10-year-old "brother".

I usually find the "precocious child" sitcom cliche to be tiresome, but I think they do it very well here, both in the writing and the kid's execution.

The "I don't have to be pretty because I'm the smart one" girl is also doing a very good job with her material. The Q&A session with her "grandmother" was great. I like how she eventually found the line to cross.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Bardman said:


> I'll throw out a "best one-liner" nominee:
> 
> "I was in a plane crash"


My favorite part was the baseball analogy:

See, hes been stuck on 2nd for a while, and I think hes going to try to steal third. But its NOT a good idea.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

We're finding "Middle", "Modern Family" and "Cougar town" very watchable, especially Columbia girl and Courtney, yumm. Favorite line "How many men have you slept with" answer "8" without batting an eye.

Note to self...cancel "Hank" SP, This time I lasted thru the whole ep, laugh track and all but it will be the last time.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

omnibus said:


> We're finding "Middle", "Modern Family" and "Cougar town" very watchable, especially Columbia girl and Courtney, yumm. Favorite line "How many men have you slept with" answer "8" without batting an eye.
> 
> Note to self...cancel *"Hank" SP, This time I lasted thru the whole ep, laugh track and all but it will be the last time*.


But Hank is filmed in front of a live studio audience....


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Alfer said:


> But Hank is filmed in front of a live studio audience....


Still, I'll bet that doesn't mean there _isn't_ a laugh track.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

While I enjoy the show I still think the cool dad is way too much like Michael Scott from the Office. They really need to change his character a bit.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

MLR930 said:


> I'm gonna have to find a site to watch it on, my Tivo recorded the new Mythbusters instead


You need to adjust your season pass priorities.

Anyone know what happened to the older daughter. She hasn't been seen since the first episode.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I enjoyed the episode. Lots of good character development, I was generally amused the entire time. I'm growing to like the characters and their interactions, and yes, I did laugh out loud several times:

-The kid bouncing on the trampoline with a box over his head and his pants off
-"I was in a plane crash"
-"Grandmother" corrected to "Step-Grandmother" shortly after Manny says his mother told him not to use "Step".

It did seem like they were short several of the child cast members - we never saw the oldest daughter, only saw the kid bouncing on the trampoline with a box over his head (could have been anyone playing him), and didn't see the baby.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> It did seem like they were short several of the child cast members - we never saw the oldest daughter, only saw the kid bouncing on the trampoline with a box over his head (could have been anyone playing him), and didn't see the baby.


They're filming around those three until they get out of rehab.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I, too, was wondering where the baby was.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

retrodog said:


> only caught this one because the Columbian chick was on Chelsey Lately the other night


Does she have that same accent in real life?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> You need to adjust your season pass priorities.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the older daughter. She hasn't been seen since the first episode.


Maybe she'll be like Maris on "Frasier", mentioned constantly but never seen.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Does she have that same accent in real life?


jes


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

The very last scene had me laughing hard for several minutes - the one where Manny's mother described how she used to dress him up like a girl, and then the look her husband gave her.

The plane crash was pretty funny too.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

You're gonna have to walk me through that joke in big-bird language. I still don't get it.



wprager said:


> My favorite part was the baseball analogy:
> See, hes been stuck on 2nd for a while, and I think hes going to try to steal third. But its NOT a good idea.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

pex said:


> You're gonna have to walk me through that joke in big-bird language. I still don't get it.


He was using a baseball analogy to tell the kid to keep his hands off his daughter.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Okay, duh, got it. It still isn't pegging my chuckle-o-rama meter, though.



IndyJones1023 said:


> He was using a baseball analogy to tell the kid to keep his hands off his daughter.


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought it was very funny. My laugh out loud moments were the airplane hit and plane crash quote, the casablanca thing, and the end scene where Manny's mother said she told him his twin sister died.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

brermike said:


> I thought it was very funny. My laugh out loud moments were the airplane hit and plane crash quote, the casablanca thing, and the end scene where Manny's mother said she told him his twin sister died.


If they don't show a picture of his "dead sister" in the background, somewhere in his room, in the next few episodes, I'll be dissapointed.

-smak-


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MickeS said:


> This had some decent one-liners, but the "sit" in "sitcom" lacked comedy this time around, except for the couple shopping at Costco. "They have wine?" "Yeah, right down there, past the tires." Gotta love Costco.


I admit it probably happened in other shows even before this.. but that "oh my god Costco is wonderful" gag reminded me of an episode of "Jake in Progress" a couple of years ago.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I liked the "country mouse" line.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Okay, since I'm the apparently the short bus guy in this thread, can someone explain the Casablanca hand motion thing to me?



brermike said:


> I thought it was very funny. My laugh out loud moments ... the casablanca thing.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

pex said:


> Okay, since I'm the apparently the short bus guy in this thread, can someone explain the Casablanca hand motion thing to me?


I have never seen Casablanca, so I'm wondering if I'm missing out on something too. Or if the joke is that the hand motion really doesn't mean anything but that they are so compatible and on the same wavelength that they both "get it" while the rest of the world is clueless.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pex said:


> Okay, since I'm the apparently the short bus guy in this thread, can someone explain the Casablanca hand motion thing to me?


"Play it again, Sam."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I have never seen Casablanca, so I'm wondering if I'm missing out on something too. Or if the joke is that the hand motion really doesn't mean anything but that they are so compatible and on the same wavelength that they both "get it" while the rest of the world is clueless.


I assume the hand motion was a reference to the piano player. So it's relevant, but it's obscure and ambiguous enough that the fact that the other guy got it definitely means that they're on the same wavelength.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Still bringing the funny, in our opinion.

We got a kick out of it again this week. :up:


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I forgot about the dead twin sister. I thought that was the funniest line of the show.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I loved this ep too. A bit more subtle than the last few weeks, but this show has already hit the mark so many times that I've given it a full season order. 

Loved the Costco scene, and when Al hit his son-in-law with the plane I cracked up (even though everyone and their mother knew it was coming).


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm going to have to keep you around to explain jokes to me. And I've probably seen Casablanca a dozen times!



busyba said:


> "Play it again, Sam."


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, when City Mouse made the hand movement I thought it was a lion or tiger or something, but when Country Mouse immediately said "Casablanca" I thought "oh, piano."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is Gloria (Sofia V) a GILF?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hells yes!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

busyba said:


> I assume the hand motion was a reference to the piano player. So it's relevant, but it's obscure and ambiguous enough that the fact that the other guy got it definitely *means that they're on the same wavelength*.


That was the whole point right there. They weren't really attracted to each other because one was the country mouse and the other was the city mouse (too different) until that defining moment when they realized that they were completely in sync with that immediate response to his style of air piano gesture. I thought it was funny as hell every time he did it and the other blurted out "Casablanca" without even looking at him.

The additional point was that we weren't supposed to automatically get it from that gesture. No one normally would. That was what made the other guy "getting it" so special.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I loved this ep too. A bit more subtle than the last few weeks, but this show has already hit the mark so many times that I've given it a full season order.
> 
> Loved the Costco scene, and when Al hit his son-in-law with the plane I cracked up (even though everyone and their mother knew it was coming).


The "Is it broken?" line with the response about the plane was predicted too, but still well done.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Hells yes!


Double hells yes.

Wow, in one outfit she wore (pink top I think) I was GILFing big-time.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

It's a bit hackneyed by now but when someone get's hit with something above or, ahem, below the waist and goes to their knees first and then on their face, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## cl8855 (Jan 2, 2009)

i found myself not paying attention this week...I have enough on my plate, so I deleted the SP even though it was ok at times


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Is Gloria (Sofia V) a GILF?


Hell, she's even a GILFT! ("...Twice")


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Hells jes!


FYP.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Gracias.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> -"Grandmother" corrected to "Step-Grandmother" shortly after Manny says his mother told him not to use "Step".


Because "Step" means not real. 


busyba said:


> "Play it again, Sam."


That line isn't actually in the movie.

The whole reason I was interested in this show was Sofia Vergara, since I fell in love with her on Knights of Prosperity. I was pleasantly surprised that the show is actually good, but I'd be watching it either way.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah, but it was enough so that this dolt finally made the connection.



DevdogAZ said:


> That line isn't actually in the movie.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That line isn't actually in the movie.


I know.

Neither is an arthritic man clawing at the air, but that seemed to work for at least one guy. 



> The whole reason I was interested in this show was Sofia Vergara, since I fell in love with her on Knights of Prosperity.


Joo just want to see her vaheena!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pex said:


> Yeah, but it was enough so that this dolt finally made the connection.


Oh, I know. Everyone associates that line with Casablanca. And it's likely that far fewer would get the reference if the actual line were quoted. It's just that it's one of the most widely misquoted lines in the history of movies.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

busyba said:


> I know.
> 
> Neither is an arthritic man clawing at the air, but that seemed to work for at least one guy.
> 
> Joo just want to see her vaheena!


Or her kuslopus*.

*Chelsey Handler reference.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Wasn't the misquote a result of Woody Allen's 1970's film by the same name? Or, was the line floating around sometime before that? As I recall, the actual line was a bit chewier, with less punch.



DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, I know. Everyone associates that line with Casablanca. And it's likely that far fewer would get the reference if the actual line were quoted. It's just that it's one of the most widely misquoted lines in the history of movies.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pex said:


> Wasn't the misquote a result of Woody Allen's 1970's film by the same name? Or, was the line floating around sometime before that? As I recall, the actual line was a bit chewier, with less punch.


I have no idea how the misquotation came about, whether it existed prior to the Woody Allen film or not.


Wikipedia said:


> One of the lines most closely associated with the film-"Play it again, Sam"-is a misquotation. When Ilsa first enters the Café Americain, she spots Sam and asks him to "Play it once, Sam, for old times' sake." When he feigns ignorance, she responds, "Play it, Sam. Play 'As Time Goes By.'" Later that night, alone with Sam, Rick says, "You played it for her and you can play it for me." and "If she can stand it, I can! Play it!"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casablanca_(film)#Quotations


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

> Later that night, alone with Sam, Rick says, *"You played it for her and you can play it for me." and "If she can stand it, I can! Play it!"*


For some reason, in my head I'm hearing that line being delivered by Sam Kinison.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Weakest of the 3 so far but still pretty good. Unfortunately the dad went back to the "cool dad" thing as he did in the pilot with his daughters boyfriend. That's weak sauce.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> You need to adjust your season pass priorities.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the older daughter. She hasn't been seen since the first episode.


You should text her to find out what she's been up to.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

pex said:


> You're gonna have to walk me through that joke in big-bird language. I still don't get it.


It's been a while since I was in high school, but I believe this is the scale:

1st base = kissing
2nd base = "upstairs" petting
3rd base = heavy "downstairs" petting
homerun = well, you can take it from here

Paradise by the Dashboard Light was another great use of that baseball analogy.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

busyba said:


> "Play it again, Sam."


He never said that!



> Ilsa: Play it once, Sam. For old times' sake.
> Sam: [lying] I don't know what you mean, Miss Ilsa.
> Ilsa: *Play it, Sam*. Play "As Time Goes By."


and



> Rick: You know what I want to hear.
> Sam: [lying] No, I don't.
> Rick: You played it for her, you can play it for me!
> Sam: [lying] Well, I don't think I can remember...
> Rick: If she can stand it, I can! *Play it!*


Ilsa says "Play it Sam" and Rick says "Play it". Or were you referring to the Woody Allen movie?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> It's been a while since I was in high school, but I believe this is the scale:
> 
> 1st base = kissing
> 2nd base = "upstairs" petting
> ...


That was the scale back in my day as well. From what I hear now, and much to my chagrin for being old enough to miss out on this, the scale has altered considerably:

1st = Anything up to heavy petting
2nd = Oral
3rd = Intercourse
Home Run = Uh.... "backdoor"



It's almost like a bj is a handshake to kids these days. I can't even tell you how jealous I am.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> He never said that!


Yes, I know.

But enough people think that he did, that the phrase is synonymous with the moive, so that's all that matters.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

busyba said:


> That was the scale back in my day as well. From what I hear now, and much to my chagrin for being old enough to miss out on this, the scale has altered considerably:
> 
> 1st = Anything up to heavy petting
> 2nd = Oral
> ...


Hmm, is there a "Triple Play"? Just as long as it's not an "Unassisted Triple Play".


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2004)

wprager said:


> Hmm, is there a "Triple Play"? Just as long as it's not an "Unassisted Triple Play".


You have runners at first and second, hit a line drive that is caught and both are caught off base. Inning over.

Doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

busyba said:


> That was the scale back in my day as well. From what I hear now, and much to my chagrin for being old enough to miss out on this, the scale has altered considerably:
> 
> 1st = Anything up to heavy petting
> 2nd = Oral
> ...


3 and 4 are reversed for those wearing 'purity' rings.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because "Step" means not real.
> 
> That line isn't actually in the movie.
> 
> The whole reason I was interested in this show was Sofia Vergara, since I fell in love with her on Knights of Prosperity. I was pleasantly surprised that the show is actually good, but I'd be watching it either way.


I fell in love wit her her in FHM 

I even posted a thread about her a bunch of years ago.

-smak-


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm calling this my favorite new show this season. Very funny! Have loved Julie Bowen since "Ed."

Speaking of her, I read after I saw the pilot that she was extremely pregnant when it was filmed, so she was always hidden behind things. These other two eps must have come after she delivered, as they didn't avoid showing her torso more.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> He never said that!
> 
> and
> 
> Ilsa says "Play it Sam" and Rick says "Play it". Or were you referring to the Woody Allen movie?


Wow. That was smeektacular!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, Phil needs to get a TiVo.


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Yeah, when City Mouse made the hand movement I thought it was a lion or tiger or something. . .


I immediately thought 'Liberace' when he made the hand motion. Famous gay piano player and these two are well. . . gay.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

There's really nothing amusing about this sitcom for me. Since my Wed is pretty full, (and Modern Fam has been picked up for a full season), I'm just going to catch the rest of the eps in rerun season.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> You need to adjust your season pass priorities.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the older daughter. She hasn't been seen since the first episode.


She's playing basketball with Chuck Cunningham


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I liked how Jay was explaining how complex the rc plane was then the kid pointed out that it said age 12+.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Is Gloria (Sofia V) a SGILF?


FYP


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"Okay, let's get back to your piercings."


----------



## culprit622 (Aug 18, 2005)

Loved it!

And while y'all are fighting over Sophia, Julie and I'll sneak out the back.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Is Gloria (Sofia V) a GILF?


I have never seen her act in anything before, but I did see her once on Jimmy Kimmel and she made quite an impression (and you could tell Jimmy was quite impressed with her too!).

It's nice to finally see her in something that I watch (and having just caught up this evening, LOVE!!!).

She's stunning! And this show might be my favorite of the new season...


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

So far this is my favorite new show without a doubt. The writing is clever and they play on a lot of old themes but with twists. This show really shines in the dialog more so then the plots. Also as mentioned it is very early in the lifespan of it, as we haven't had much time to develop the characters and introduce re-occurring jokes. I look forward to seeing how this show grows, as it really is laugh out loud funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Forgot to mention this before: There's no way that plane was going to fit through that hoop. The wingspan on that plane was about 8 feet. That ring was about 6 feet in diameter, tops.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The wingspan looked about three feet to me.

Something like this, this, or this.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> The wingspan looked about three feet to me.
> 
> Something like this, this, or this.


The actual plane that hit him was pretty small, but earlier in the episode when they were sitting on the couch and Phil was holding one of the wings, it looked much larger than that.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ment said:


> 3 and 4 are reversed for those wearing 'purity' rings.


LOL!

This show is funny enough to keep it around and I'm glad it was picked up for a full season. I'm hoping it will really develop into something over the season. It certainly has potential.

The gay guys are my favorite characters so far. The Costco scene was very well done. (Although I also remember the similar Jake In Progress episode, this was funnier.)

The goofy son jumping on the trampoline with a box on his head and his pants off had me rolling as well. Looks like something my oldest daughter might have done at that age.


----------

